# Dewalt DW615 armature replacement



## Pete Murray (Aug 30, 2015)

After about 12-15 hrs use over 2 1/2 years the armature in my DW615 has gone open circuit. does anyone know where I can find strip down instructions for a 615? I'd like to know whats involved before starting to replace the armature - working from a parts diagram is akin to stripping a motorcycle engine with only a Haynes manual. ANY help would be appreciated


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

That didn't seem to last long!


----------

